# Tom Arden



## Adasunshine (Feb 21, 2006)

I've just bought a book by this man today for the simple reason that it was only £1.99 but part of a 3 books for £5 deal (I also picked Abhorsen by Garth Nix and Gangland Bosses by James Morton & Gerry Parker but that's by the by)

I've not actually heard of Tom Arden before and after running a search on his name on this forum, I've only found one thread containing him and that was "least liked fantasy" in a post from Rune - who seems a very difficult person to please going by her list!!!  

My question...

Has anyone read any of Arden's work and if so what did you think?

Your feedback will be very much appreciated - yours too Rune!  

Many thank you's in advance.

Ada
xx


----------



## alyson (Mar 18, 2006)

I've read a 5-novel series called The Orokon, which includes The Harlequin's Dance, The King & Queen of Swords, Sultan of the Moon and Stars, Sisterhood of the Blue Storm and Empress of the Endless Dream. While not the best series I've ever read, I enjoyed the books, which are quite humorous - one character, Polty, has a very strange relationship with a certain part of his anatomy! Tom Arden has also written a couple of other novels which I haven't read, but they are on my list.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 19, 2006)

Tom Arden is an Autralian author.  I read the first volume of The Orokon but as I didn't enjoy it that much, gave the last four books a  miss.

Still, everyone has their own taste in literature, so you might enjoy it Ada.

Here is a link to his site:

http://www.tomarden.com/index.htm


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Rosie & Alyson

Much appreciated!

xx


----------

